# Range Bag



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking for a GOOD range bag for 2-3 pistols? What say ye.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Midway USA Comp range bag when they put them on sale, about 40. .....


----------



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ordered the smaller version of the Midway bag today. Great price and reviews


----------



## VNvet (Mar 27, 2012)

My Range bag is in the basement and I sure don't remember whose brand it has. I know it'll hold 3 to 4 pistols plus all the goodies you need at the range. I know it is heavy when loaded. I know the bright red color is not so bright any more, but it has served me well for 20 years or so.

I know, this doesn't help you without a brand name.

Vv

ps: I went to the basement and got my Waller Range Bag. I remember it was on the expensive side of range bags, but it will take care of me for the rest of my days.


----------

